# Bussit > Turun paikallisliikenne >  Turun toriparkkityömaa

## Waltsu

Nyt on alkanut tihkua tietoa Turun kauppatorin alle rakennettavan parkkiluolan vaikutuksista bussiliikenteeseen.

Huhtikuussa torikauppa siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle, ja ainakin taksiasema joudutaan siirtämään pois torimyyjien tieltä. Samaisella kadunpätkällä on myös sekä linjojen 300-303 lähtöpysäkki että tilausajojen ja fölibussien taukoparkki. Mitenköhän nIiden käy?

Syksyllä 2018 on tarkoitus siirtää kaikki bussiliikenne pois torin varresta, jonne ne palaavat syksyllä 2020. Reittejä ei aiota muuttaa sitä mukaa, kun toriparkin rakentaminen etenee, vaan koko paketti siirretään kerralla koko rakentamisen ajaksi. Liikenne keskitetään tämän hetken arvion mukaan Linnankadulle Brahenkadun ja Kristiinankadun väliselle alueelle sekä mahdollisesti Aurakadulle. Keskustaan päättyville linjoille on kaavailtu päätepysäkiksi Puutoria ja linja-autoasemaa.

----------


## Waltsu

Lautakunnan esityslistalta bongattua:

Ensimmäiset toriparkin rakentamiseen liittyvät reittimuutokset ovat astumassa voimaan kesäaikataulujen tullessa 23.4.2018, jolloin torilla aloitetaan arkeologiset kaivaukset ja torikauppa siirtyy Yliopistonkadulle.

Yliopistonkadulle päättyvät Kuninkojan suunnan 300-linjat käännetään jo Puutorin laiturikentällä, joka otetaan siis parinkymmenen vuoden hiljaiselon jälkeen käyttöön.

Myös Ruissalon linja 8 siirtyy Puutorille - tosin ei toriparkin vaan Puutarhakadulle rakennettavan pyörätien takia. Mutta koska se aikanaan täytyy kuitenkin siirtää pois torilta, niin siirto tehdään jo nyt.

----------


## Waltsu

Kaupunkiympäristölautakunta käsittelee 27.3. toriparkin rakentamisen aikaisia liikennejärjestelyjä.

Syksyllä suuri osa Kirkkosillan linjoista siirtyy Auransillalle (mm. 2, 6, 7, 32/42) ja keskustan pääakseliksi muodostuu Hämeenkatu-Auransilta-Linnankatu-Brahenkatu.

Aninkaistensillan yli kulkevat linjat tulevat keskustaan linja-autoaseman läpi Brahenkadulle, mutta keskustasta lähdetään Maariankadun ja Aninkaistenkadun kautta.

Suunnitelmakarttojen mukaan linjan 1 satamasta torille päättyvät vuorot ajettaisiin tunnuksella 1A. Linjojen 8 ja 20-23 lopullinen keskustan pääte on vielä auki (joko Puutori tai "Auralinna").

----------


## Eira

Miten käytännössä, kun Puutorin kansi ei kestä bussien painoa, eikä edes vanha Puutorin pysäkkisyvennys Maariankadulla?

---------- Viestit yhdistetty klo 23:17 ---------- Edellinen viesti oli kirjoitettu klo 22:57 ----------

Mikäli linjat 2 ja 32/42 siirretään kulkemaan Auransillan kautta, niin mikä taho korvaa useilla minuuteilla tapahtuvan hidastumisen? Ainakin yksi auto joudutaan lisäämään näille linjoille, jotta nykyinen vuoroväli turvautuu.

----------


## Eira

Suunnittelija on käyttänyt vain karttaa ja viivotinta piirtäessään Auransillan kautta kulkevat korvaavat reitit, ja todennut että ne ovat yhtä pitkät kuin normaalireitit. Todellisudessa 2-kaistainen Auransilta on jo ennestäänkin ruuhkainen ja tukkoinen, on siis aivan toista kuin 6-kaistainen hyvin vetävä Tuomiokirkkosilta.

----------


## zige94

> Todellisudessa 2-kaistainen Auransilta on jo ennestäänkin ruuhkainen ja tukkoinen, on siis aivan toista kuin 6-kaistainen hyvin vetävä Tuomiokirkkosilta.


Aurasilta ollaan ymäärtääkseni pyhittämässä kokonaan joukkoliikenteen käyttöön toriparkkityömaan ajaksi.
Hieman oudolta kyllä tuntuu ajattaa esim. 2, 6 ja 7 Aurasillan kautta kun voisivat hyvin mennä Tuomiokirkkosiltaa ja Brahenkadun kautta.
32 ja 42 on ymmärrettäviä tapauksia ja tietysti 50-sarjan linjat Aurasillan kautta.

----------


## tsv56

Onko kukaan kuullut minne Toriparkin rakennusaikana on ajateltu sijoitettaviksi 300-, 400- ja 700 sarjojen lähtöpysäkit, sekä tilausajojen ja fölibussien taukoparkit?

Talvella puhuttiin 300-satasten siirtymisestä puutorille. Viime viikon Kaupunginympäristtölautakunnan kokouksessa ei asiaa tietääkseni käsitelty, eikä missään luonnoksissakaan ko. tietoa ole ollut aavistettavissa.

----------


## zige94

> Onko kukaan kuullut minne Toriparkin rakennusaikana on ajateltu sijoitettaviksi 300-, 400- ja 700 sarjojen lähtöpysäkit, sekä tilausajojen ja fölibussien taukoparkit?
> 
> Talvella puhuttiin 300-satasten siirtymisestä puutorille. Viime viikon Kaupunginympäristtölautakunnan kokouksessa ei asiaa tietääkseni käsitelty, eikä missään luonnoksissakaan ko. tietoa ole ollut aavistettavissa.


8, 20-23, 206, 300-303, 401-404 (mikä ihmeen 404?) päättyvät Puutorille. 600, 700 ja 800-sarja Linja-autoasemalle.

Täältä löytyy koko esitys reitti- ja suunnitelmakarttoineen.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

404 jatkoi Aurasta vielä eteenpäin Oripäähän. Nyt käytössä on numerot 401-403. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten paljon tukkoinen Aurasillan seutu jumittaa linja-autojen kulkua. Reitit sinänsä voi olla ihan järkeviäkin, mutta käytännössä varmaan ainakin Aura-ja Linnankadun risteys on hidas. Joidenkin linjojen osalta liikennöinti jopa saattaa sujuvoitua, vaikkapa juuri tuo Auran linja.

----------


## zige94

> 404 jatkoi Aurasta vielä eteenpäin Oripäähän. Nyt käytössä on numerot 401-403. Mielenkiintoista nähdä, miten paljon tukkoinen Aurasillan seutu jumittaa linja-autojen kulkua. Reitit sinänsä voi olla ihan järkeviäkin, mutta käytännössä varmaan ainakin Aura-ja Linnankadun risteys on hidas. Joidenkin linjojen osalta liikennöinti jopa saattaa sujuvoitua, vaikkapa juuri tuo Auran linja.


Luulisi et liikennevalo-ohjauksia vähän muutettaisiin ja laitettaisiin uudestaan. Linnankadun ja Brahenkadun risteyksessähän on muutenkin jo pakko tehdä liikennevaloihin muutoksia.
Eihän Aurasilta mikään ongelma tule olemaan, kun henkilöautot sinne ei pääse. Ihan yksikaistaisia ovat olleen nytkin Kauppatorin tuloreitit. Liikennevalot pitää tosiaan vain uudelleen ohjelmoida, jotta Aurasillalta keskustasta poistuva liikenne pääsee sujuvasti.

----------


## tsv56

> 8, 20-23, 206, 300-303, 401-404 (mikä ihmeen 404?) päättyvät Puutorille. 600, 700 ja 800-sarja Linja-autoasemalle.
> 
> Täältä löytyy koko esitys reitti- ja suunnitelmakarttoineen.



Kiitos. Löytyi tuhti paketti.

----------


## Waltsu

> Miten käytännössä, kun Puutorin kansi ei kestä bussien painoa, eikä edes vanha Puutorin pysäkkisyvennys Maariankadulla?


Mikähän lienee totuus tuossa kannen kestävyydessä? Jos kansi todellakin on heikko, olisi parkkiluolan omistaja varmaan jo älähtänyt...

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Eikös Puutorilla tehty jo jonkun sortin koeponnistus tässä keväällä?

----------


## Eira

Ilmeisesti Puutorin kansi on koeponnistuksissa todettu edelleen liian heikoksi busseille. TS:ssa 19.4.2018 s. 5 on kartta, jossa alunperin suunnitellun reitit ja pysäkit on siirretty torin keskeltä Vessan vieritse kulkevista torin reunoille, niin että toisen suunnan pysäkit ovat Maariankadulla Osuuspankin ja Kipinäkankareen edustalla, ja toisen suunnan Brahenkadulla As. Oy Puutorinkulman ja viereisen kerrostalon edustalla.

----------


## Waltsu

Turun Sanomien osittain puutteellinen kartta kertoo syksyn tilanteen, jolloin liikenteen pääakselina on Brahenkatu. Ruissalon, Kuninkojan ja Maskun bussit lähtevät laiturialueelta 23.4. alkaen.

----------


## Waltsu

Yliopistonkadun tilausajo- ja taukopysäköinti pysyy Yliopistonkadulla, alue on vain siirretty korttelin verran idemmäksi eli Kauppias- ja Brahenkatujen väliin ja nokka kohti Aninkaistenkatua.

Keskustan "toripysäkkien" paikatkin on jo hahmoteltu, ja ne on kerrottu lautakunnan esityslistan liitteessä.

----------


## Waltsu

Maskun ja Mynämäen linjojen 117-119 lähtöpaikka siirrettiin Puutorilta linja-autoasemalle 14. elokuuta.

Fölin sivuilla on julkaistu kattava paketti tulevista muutoksista.

----------


## Waltsu

Viimeiset tunnit Kauppatorin laidalla ovat nyt käsillä. Syyskuun kuvissani otoksia katoavista reiteistä ja pysäkeistä. Ja huomenna kuvakavalkadi sitten jatkuu uusia reittejä ihmetellen...

----------


## Waltsu

Toriparkkityömaa vähensi Turun bussimatkustajia, kertoo joukkoliikennejohtaja Ylen haastattelussa.

----------

